# spec v question



## SE-R spec V (Jan 30, 2006)

i want to get a spec v 6 speed i know it has 175 hp and 180 ft lbs of torque. what kind of mods could get it up to 200hp and 200 ft lbs of torque?? and around how much would it cost to do it


----------



## SE-R spec V (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone?????


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You need to be patient especially around the time of day when most people are at work and thats the most common type of question you could ask on a forum. have you looked around at all? 

Some simple things would be a CAI and a full exhaust...that might get you close. There are a few other things that you could do. 
you could remove the balance shafts if you really want to dig in. get new cams. knife edge your crank. 

you could easily get over 250 with a turbo kit. 
It just depends on how much you want to spend. How much you value your warranty and how mechanically inclined you are.


----------



## SE-R spec V (Jan 30, 2006)

what are balance shafts? i want to spend about $1000


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

OK HOLD ON!!!!! you need to research your engine before you even touch it.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Without a turbo or NO2, You will not get to 200 at the wheels. A fully bolted spec usualy puts out about 180 at the wheels. My header exhaust costed amost a grand so good luck gettin to much out of that. I guess u could go with the BSR for 100 bucks, and a cheap ass header like SS or meagan for about 200, get custom exhaust for 300, CAI for another 200. Thats a lot of stuff for a grand I guess. (800)


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

We have a sticky for this don't we?

Okay, it's true you won't hit 200 with just a thousand, or even fully bolted.

Popular first mods are CAI (Cold air Intake), Headers (4-1 or 4-2-1 depending on where you want the gains) Cat Back Exhaust (this is what gives your exhaust note definition). All of that... you're around 160 or so. 

Next up are engine mods, Cams (Nismo or Jim Wolfe Technologies), Lightweight drive pulley, BSR= Balancer Shaft Removal.

But from the sound of it, I shouldn't have told you any of this. 

And on another note, *********self censorship**********

Do some damned research, almost everything is on the front pages of the B15 and QR25 sections.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=27035

first, this belongs in the QR25 section. Second, read the stickies. READ THEM. don't ignore them, or you will get flamed and your question will go unanswered and we'll tell you to search, which leads me to Three: SEARCH!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a grand isnt going to get you anywhere near 200 WHP. now 5 will. and the car doesnt have 175 hp stock. that is BHP. learn the differences between BHP and WHP. they are closer to 150 WHP as opposed to 175. and read my tuning guide in the QR25DE engine section. that is the engine in the SE-R/Spec V.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

PoppinJ said:


> Without a turbo or NO2, You will not get to 200 at the wheels. A fully bolted spec usualy puts out about 180 at the wheels. My header exhaust costed amost a grand so good luck gettin to much out of that. I guess u could go with the BSR for 100 bucks, and a cheap ass header like SS or meagan for about 200, get custom exhaust for 300, CAI for another 200. Thats a lot of stuff for a grand I guess. (800)


Where are you getting 180 whp with bolt on's? Mine gets 162whp with exhaust, cai, header and dyno tuned safc.

the BSR isn't going to make up 18whp. is it? Just curious what you mean by fully bolted spec.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> Where are you getting 180 whp with bolt on's? Mine gets 162whp with exhaust, cai, header and dyno tuned safc.
> 
> the BSR isn't going to make up 18whp. is it? Just curious what you mean by fully bolted spec.


Fully bolted you will hit 180. Well, it really depends if you consider the cams as a bolt on mod or not. You will need these to get up there as well. 

I'm fully bolted, with cams, BSR, and S-AFR with a deadend Knock Sensor and just over 180 to the wheels.


If you want to hit 200 WHP, with your budget, NO2 is going to be the only way you are going to get it. With the NO2 kit and some tuning you MAY hit 200whp, but I really do doubt it. For $1000 go with the BSR, CAI, and exhaust. Thats going to run you just about $1000 and give you 12-20 WHP gain.


Sorry, modding your car is expensive.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

200sx_guy said:


> Where are you getting 180 whp with bolt on's? Mine gets 162whp with exhaust, cai, header and dyno tuned safc.
> 
> the BSR isn't going to make up 18whp. is it? Just curious what you mean by fully bolted spec.


I didnt say you could make 180 fully bolted, I was just mentioning the cheapest things you could get for a grand. I guess fully bolted, to me, means anything you can do without a mahine shop, or any crazy peice of equipment. So I wound include cams in the "bolt on" catagory.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah i was just wondering what you were including on that. right now i'm sitting at 162whp and 176 tq.

i've thinking about picking up the jwt cams.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> yeah i was just wondering what you were including on that. right now i'm sitting at 162whp and 176 tq.
> 
> i've thinking about picking up the jwt cams.


I think cams are just a tad above a "bolt on" simply because you actually have to get inside the engine, and not just attaching stuff. 

I just got my cams installed last night. So far I havent been impressed for the $770 I spent on them, but I havent really driven that hard.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

JWT's cams are good. They made my car a little harder to start when its below 30 degrees outside.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I think cams are just a tad above a "bolt on" simply because you actually have to get inside the engine, and not just attaching stuff.
> 
> I just got my cams installed last night. So far I havent been impressed for the $770 I spent on them, but I havent really driven that hard.


You have to keep in mind it is an S1...but you will notice difference up top when driving hard.


----------

